# Travel Talk > Travel News >  Hue Travel Guide

## huongdl

Hue is a province located in the northern part of Central Vietnam. It is encompassed between Quang Tri Province to the north, Da Nang and Quang Nam provinces, to the south (with the boundary of the Hai Van Pass), the Eastern sea to the east and Lao PDR to the west (with the boundary of the Truong Son Mountain Range). The provincial capital, Hue, the old imperial city of Vietnam under the Nguyen Dynasty, is 660km south of Hanoi and 1,080km north of Ho Chi Minh City.


At the meeting of the 17th session of the World Heritage Committee (WHC) in
Columbia, from the 6th to the 11th of December 1993, UNESCO has come to the decision of recognizing the architectural ensemble of Hue as a world cultural heritage. On 2 August 1994, the delivery of the recognizing text has been organized at the Imperial Palace of Hue, with the participation of many international, national and local personalities, as well as representatives of the population of Hue. Great enthusiasm has been generated in the country through the broadcast of this news. This was a noteworthy event in the cultural history. For the reason that Hue is the first site in Vietnam ever listed in the World Heritage list.

As to the cul¬tural value, a World Cultural Heritage Site, like the city of Hue, has to:
- Be representative of an original artistic achievement, a masterpiece created by Man's hands;
- Have a great value for its building technique or its architecture in a general development plan for a city or in a program for the embellishment of the sight of a world cultural zone;
- Be representative of an architectural ensemble of an important historical period; be closely related to important events, to ideas or beliefs having a great influence or to famous historical personalities.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing travel guidance.

----------


## annieedell

I heard a lot about Hue , but don't have any idea about it. I was looking for any Travel Guide which offers me a good services with very good deal also. Can anyone suggest me the idea about it?

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great information about Hue traveling. I found your shared experience, really helpful as well as informative. Keep sharing more such experience of yours.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hue is an amazing place for traveling purpose. There are many eye catching spots available to watch and enjoy. People should visit this place very safely by taking care of their luggage and money. People should have travel guide for visiting this place.

----------


## huongdl

Hue is a province located in the northern part of Central Vietnam. It is encompassed between Quang Tri Province to the north, Da Nang and Quang Nam provinces, to the south (with the boundary of the Hai Van Pass), the Eastern sea to the east and Lao PDR to the west (with the boundary of the Truong Son Mountain Range). The provincial capital, Hue, the old imperial city of Vietnam under the Nguyen Dynasty, is 660km south of Hanoi and 1,080km north of Ho Chi Minh City.


At the meeting of the 17th session of the World Heritage Committee (WHC) in
Columbia, from the 6th to the 11th of December 1993, UNESCO has come to the decision of recognizing the architectural ensemble of Hue as a world cultural heritage. On 2 August 1994, the delivery of the recognizing text has been organized at the Imperial Palace of Hue, with the participation of many international, national and local personalities, as well as representatives of the population of Hue. Great enthusiasm has been generated in the country through the broadcast of this news. This was a noteworthy event in the cultural history. For the reason that Hue is the first site in Vietnam ever listed in the World Heritage list.

As to the cul¬tural value, a World Cultural Heritage Site, like the city of Hue, has to:
- Be representative of an original artistic achievement, a masterpiece created by Man's hands;
- Have a great value for its building technique or its architecture in a general development plan for a city or in a program for the embellishment of the sight of a world cultural zone;
- Be representative of an architectural ensemble of an important historical period; be closely related to important events, to ideas or beliefs having a great influence or to famous historical personalities.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing travel guidance.

----------


## annieedell

I heard a lot about Hue , but don't have any idea about it. I was looking for any Travel Guide which offers me a good services with very good deal also. Can anyone suggest me the idea about it?

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great information about Hue traveling. I found your shared experience, really helpful as well as informative. Keep sharing more such experience of yours.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Hue is an amazing place for traveling purpose. There are many eye catching spots available to watch and enjoy. People should visit this place very safely by taking care of their luggage and money. People should have travel guide for visiting this place.

----------

